# Now't as odd as a PT insurance policy! ;)



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I appreciate the Portuguese have their very own unique way of doing things that sometimes baffle us Estrangeros...... Good examples being how it's virtually impossible to get fully comp insurance on cars over 6 years old or how car insurance provides breakdown recovery & a hire car whilst the car is being repaired etc. (which is very kind of 'em!)

But how's this for an oddity....... Our electric hob broke last week so thinking it was still under guarantee, I called in the manufacturers who gave me a quote for repair, told me the guarantee had expired but that the repair cost would be covered under my household insurance policy........... How TF does that work?

then examination of my household policy seems to say that my funeral costs are also covered up to a cost of about €2k.

I'm certainly not complaining about so many different things being covered but I am helluva surprised!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice one TM. I'd be interested to know the manufacturer as I'm about to call on Teka for repairs to my oven. hob and microwave. 

Was he saying that applied to ALL household policies or did he know your particular policy?

According to our EDP contract, call outs and repairs are covered by them to anything electrical in the house. Knowing EDP I'm not sure that I would want to put that one ot the test though.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

JohnBoy said:


> Nice one TM. I'd be interested to know the manufacturer as I'm about to call on Teka for repairs to my oven. hob and microwave.
> 
> Was he saying that applied to ALL household policies or did he know your particular policy?
> 
> According to our EDP contract, call outs and repairs are covered by them to anything electrical in the house. Knowing EDP I'm not sure that I would want to put that one ot the test though.


Our hob was also Teka & the insurance Allianz....... We managed to read the policy in Portuguese but then looked at their site & found the same policy in English that said pretty much all electrical items such as fridge/freezer, hob, oven etc etc were all covered up to various stipulated amounts.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm not saying that I disagree with you TM, but I think that you may have one very different household policy there. My other half has been selling PT insurance for over 30 years (not Allianz though) and says that she has never come across a policy that covered household goods. That, in her opinion, is far from the norm and makes me wonder how the technician would have known that you were covered. But you are, so lucky you. 

As far as the funeral costs go, again lucky you but she thinks that it is an extra that Allianz have slipped in without telling you and are charging extra for.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

One thing I did notice was that there doesn't seem to be any mention of earthquake cover & bearing in mind what's just happened in Italy, I think I need to talk to my agent about that!


----------

